# HGH Painful red welts at injection site



## robertslovi2 (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi

I've recently started using 5iu ED HGH. After each injection, when I wake up the injection site has an extremely painful red lump. I looked around and got conflicting information on what this means. Some sites said that this is a sign the HGH is impure and may contain bacteria and may cause other issues (*listed at the end*). Other sites claim that this can be common and goes away after a few weeks. Does anybody have any information on this?

I'm using a generic brand which only has positive ratings but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to mention here?

*"Painful red welts on injection spot can be caused by low quality growth hormone which contain too much bacterial residue. This can lead to serious problems where the body could eventually develop resistance even against its own naturally produced growth hormone"*


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

You can mention the brand, just not where you got it from or how much it cost.

Some people do get red welts with water based sub-q injections. Try going im in the delt instead.

There's a few who report this problem with hgh. They use one box without issues and the next box causes problems. This is usually explained away as poor or contaminated hgh. There does appear to be a lack of consistent quality with generic hgh.

I've never heard of anyone developing resistance to their own endogenous gh but ultimately, who knows.

Try getting the jab into the muscle first. If the problem persists try a different brand. You could also switch the water you use from bac to sodium or vice versa to see if this helps.


----------



## robertslovi2 (Sep 30, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> You can mention the brand, just not where you got it from or how much it cost.
> 
> Some people do get red welts with water based sub-q injections. Try going im in the delt instead.
> 
> ...


 I'll try injecting just the bac water to see if it gives the same reaction. I'm using genxtropin which I actually feel is good because I do feel effects of the GH working but the red welts are slightly alarming.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

robertslovi2 said:


> I'll try injecting just the bac water


 Definitely try intramuscular rather than subcutaneous. This seems to resolve issues for most.

Also pin some of the water you are using sub-q on its own. If a welt appears then it's clearly not the hgh causing it.


----------



## robertslovi2 (Sep 30, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> Definitely try intramuscular rather than subcutaneous. This seems to resolve issues for most.
> 
> Also pin some of the water you are using sub-q on its own. If a welt appears then it's clearly not the hgh causing it.


 Just an update. I injected just the bac water and got no reaction so I know for sure it isn't that.

I do 5IU ED so I pinned in each of my delts (tue & wed) using an insulin needle as I have a low bf%.

I don't get the red lumps at the injection site anymore, however, I do have lots of muscle pain in the muscles I injected into. Both my delts ache like crazy and after the gym I could barley lift my arms above my head without tons of pain in my delts. The skin around the injection site has also gone a bit red. I don't know if this is from the GH or if this is just PIP from injecting into muscle for the first time.

The thing is I can feel the GH working well and feel great, it's just the injection sides which are concerning.

I'm wondering if these sides are normal and will subside. Because this amount of muscle pain from the injections is no way sustainable. Anyones help is appreciated here.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

No idea other than what I suggested. I've only ran hgh once and sacked it off because it made me feel lethargic. I never had any form of pip from it. I didn't know I'd jabbed it afterwards, both im and sub-q. The only thing you can do from what I can see is try a different brand.


----------



## jackinthebox (Oct 25, 2021)

Sasnak said:


> You can mention the brand, just not where you got it from or how much it cost.
> 
> Some people do get red welts with water based sub-q injections. Try going im in the delt instead.
> 
> ...


developing immunity to endo/exogenous hgh is definitely a thing. although it is rare. and for the people whokeep going until the reaction stops, id like to know if they still get benefit from hgh at that point. (onlyway to tell would be if they were on hgh alone)


----------

